# Allatoona Friday Nighters



## Louie B (May 24, 2010)

Gatewood Ramp (Bartow County) from 8pm-2am.  

Entry Fee: $60 includes $10 big fish

Time: 8pm-2am

Normal tournament rules apply, no live-bait, 5 Fish Limit, etc. *1 dead fish will be allowed.  2nd dead fish will be one pound penalty, 3rd dead fish will be disqualification.* 

You are allowed to launch at other ramps but must have livewells checked before blast off.  Blast off order will be determined by sign up order, we will blast off one boat at a time for safety.

This is a 100% Payback tournament.  Below is a sample payout, everyone will be informed what each place will pay before blast off.

1-9 boats will pay 1 place and big fish.
10-18 boats will pay 2 places
19-29 boats will pay 3 places
30+ boats will pay 4 places

Based on 20 boats:

1st Place:  $650
2nd Place: $250
3rd Place:  $100
Big Fish:     $200

Based on 30 boats:

1st Place:  $825
2nd Place: $375
3rd Place:  $180
4th Place:  $120
Big Fish:     $300

Any questions please email me at louiebjr@hotmail.com


----------



## Chris H. (May 26, 2010)

btt


----------



## russ010 (May 26, 2010)

What time do you think y'all be out there? I"m going to try and show up early so I can meet up with ya then get out of the way


----------



## Chris H. (May 26, 2010)

Right around 6:45.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 10, 2010)

Still fishing every Friday?


----------



## Chris H. (Jun 11, 2010)

There will be one  tonight.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 11, 2010)

Chris H. said:


> There will be one  tonight.



I think you and I have a mutual friend up your way. Jim S.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 19, 2010)

No tourney last night? There were several boats looking for the tourney besides us, but we never saw anyone collecting.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 9, 2010)

Are they still goin on?


----------



## Chris H. (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes. Their big one is this weekend. Send Louie B. a PM. He can fill you in on details.


----------



## Louie B (Aug 16, 2010)

There is a tournament this friday night.  $1000 Guaranteed !!!  $100 entry fee and 100% payback.  

Bill and I only had 10 Friday nights booked for the summer.  Whomever booked the other Friday nights must have stopped holding them b/c we showed up last Friday and nobody was there even though the ramp was booked???

LB


----------

